# Latest Net Framework security update won't install.



## Mark1864 (Apr 4, 2006)

I can't get the latest security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework, Version 1.1 Service Pack 1 (KB928366) - to install.

I've checked out http://www.codesecurely.org/archive/2007/07/10/patch-tuesday-blues.aspx - but I'm completely flummoxed by the instructions there. I've downloaded and run *NBP1.1sp1-KB928366-X86 *and *dotnetfx.exe *- but now don't know where to look to extract the said files and run the hotfix. :4-dontkno
Any step-by-step instructions would be most helpful. Thanks!


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

net framework is up to version 3. Are you trying to migrate up to it?


----------



## Mark1864 (Apr 4, 2006)

I wasn't, but should I?

The update that won't install, came as part of Microsoft's monthly automatic update package.


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

OK, I read the link you posted. It is extracted here:
C:\Documents and Settings\user name\Local Settings\Temp
Go there and you should find it.


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

Hello.

(Kinbard, yr new avatar rocks; this time, U got it perfect.)

Now, I had the same issue as per above. Believing in the horse's mouth theory, I emailed them.

Just found response from MS Betty. Followed her first suggestion, downloaded Insataller cleanup thingy, it allowed me to delete Net framework *one* easily.....and this fixed the problem, given, her first take was my NF one was PMSed, and this appeared to have been correct.

When I rebooted, pls C my response to her just sent.....everything got happy.

I will now paste the mail with all the info....and the link to thhe magic installer cleanup.....interface opens and U can delete anything!!!! Wut a cute thing!:heartlove 
___________________________________________________

In a message dated 7/12/2007 5:22:12 A.M. Eastern Daylight Time, [email protected] writes:
Dear Jill,

Thank you for contacting Microsoft Windows Update Support. My name is Betty and I am glad to work with you. You can contact me directly by sending an email to [email protected] with the case ID SRX1039226811 in the subject line. 


First, I would like to apologize for the delay in responding to your support request. Please be assured that you have successfully contacted the correct support team and I will be working with you to address your concerns as quickly as possible.


From the case log, I understand that there are two hot fixes which are KB928365 and KB928366 downloaded but will not install. The Desktop is running Windows XP Professional Service Pack 2 and is otherwise fully patched. You have .NET Framework 1, 2 and 3. In addition, you tried to find Windows Update temp file and delete and try to download again, but could not. If I have misunderstood your concern, please do not hesitate to let me know. I understand the inconvenience you have experienced. Please be assured that I will try my best to help you.


At this time, I would like to explain that due to the two hot fixes for two versions, Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework, Version 1.1 Service Pack 1 (KB928366) and Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework, Version 2.0 (KB928365). I suggest we can focus on one version firstly. Thus, let’s focus on KB928366 firstly. 


The issue can be caused by a damaged .NET Framework component. At this time, let's refer to the following steps to troubleshoot this issue: 

Step 1: Download Microsoft Windows Installer CleanUp utility 

============================================

1. Visit: http://download.microsoft.com/download/E/9/D/E9D80355-7AB4-45B8-80E8-983A48D5E1BD/msicuu2.exe

2. Save the file to your Desktop

3. Please double click the file msicuu2.exe on the Desktop to install this tool on your computer. 

Step 2: Remove .NET Framework 1.1

========================

1. Click Start -> (All) Programs->Windows Installer Clean Up. 

2. See if you can find .NET Framework software. If so, remove it.

3. Restart the computer and see if the issue still exists.

For more information, please refer to: 

-----------

Title: Description of the Windows Installer CleanUp Utility 

Link: http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;290301

However, if any problem is encountered when trying to uninstall .NET Framework 1.1, we can also refer to the following Knowledge Base article to uninstall it manually.

http://support.microsoft.com/?id=320112 

After that, please restart the computer and perform the following suggestions to reinstall .NET Framework 1.1 and the updates for it.

Step 3: Install .NET Framework 1.1 Redistributable Package and .NET Framework 1.1 SP1 

=================================================================

1. Please download the Microsoft .NET Framework Version 1.1 Redistributable Package and the updates from the following link and save them to the C drive (C:\)

Microsoft .NET Framework Version 1.1 Redistributable Package

http://download.microsoft.com/download/a/a/c/aac39226-8825-44ce-90e3-bf8203e74006/dotnetfx.exe 

Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 Service Pack 1

http://download.microsoft.com/downl...-bdb8-c4e00af5b94b/NDP1.1sp1-KB867460-X86.exe 

Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework, Version 1.1 Service Pack 1 (KB928366)

http://www.download.windowsupdate.c..._20112ef50011e0de2c0e3378139245d81a178b15.exe

2. When the File Download window appears, please click the Save button, and follow the directions to save it to Windows. After downloading the Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 setup file onto your computer, please double-click the .NET Framework files to manually install them one by one. 

If an error is encountered when installing .NET Framework 1.1, we can also refer to the following Microsoft Knowledge Base article to troubleshoot this issue:

How to troubleshoot Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 installation issues

http://support.microsoft.com/?id=824643 

However, if the issue persists, please capture a screenshot when an error message is encountered: 

How to capture a Screenshot:

=======================

1. When the error appears, please press the Print Screen key (PrtScn) on your keyboard.

2. Click Start, click Run, type MSPAINT, and click OK.

3. In Paint, click Paste under the Edit Menu, click Save under the File menu, type a file name for the screenshot, choose JPEG as "Save as type", click "Desktop" on the left pane, and click Save.

4. Please find the screenshot on the Desktop and send it as an attachment to: [email protected].

Note: When attaching files to emails, the process will vary depending on the email application being used. While you are composing the email, most applications will provide you with either an "Attach" button or Paper Clip Icon to click in order to attach a file. After clicking this button/icon you must browse to the file you wish to attach and select it by either double clicking it or clicking it once and then clicking on the "Attach" button.

Thank you for your cooperation. Please try the steps shown above and let me know the results at your earliest convenience. If you have any questions or concerns regarding this issue, please don't hesitate to tell me. It is my pleasure to be of assistance.

I am looking forward to your reply. 

Best Regards,

Betty He

[email protected]

Microsoft Windows Update Support Professional

---------------------------------------------

Satisfied customers are my top priority.

Please let either myself or my manager know what you think of the level of service provided. You can send feedback directly to my manager, Roger Yuan at [email protected]

Dear Microsoft Betty,

First, I so appreciate your help on this, thanks so much.

Next, I downloaded the Installer cleanup thingy.....ran it and deleted Net Framework 1 easily.

And, Betty, the little gold shield on W taskbar.....with the downloaded but will not install, PMSed hotfixes.... disappeared on reboot. (OMG)

Does this mean everything is just fabulous now?

If so....OMG I am in your debt!

Jill_______________________________

PS, In my individual case, I din have 2 go beyond the first suggeston, as again, her first diagnoses was c orrect and I had no trouble uniknstalling NF one. Perhaps others having htis issue may have to employ her other suggestions.


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

Ariesjill said:


> Hello.
> 
> (Kinbard, yr new avatar rocks; this time, U got it perfect.)


Thanks! I'm really starting to like it too :grin:


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

kinbard said:


> Thanks! I'm really starting to like it too :grin:



Let me know when U get from like.....to *LUV*.....IT DESERVES the latter. *:heartlove:wave:*.

EX cellent!


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

Ariesjill said:


> Let me know when U get from like.....to *LUV*.....IT DESERVES the latter. *:heartlove:wave:*.
> 
> EX cellent!


Ok, I luv it! Kindof stern, yet knowledgable in a fatherly way.


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

Of course! Totally platonic/paternal. But feel free to give it a hug. Will not lead to anything Brokeback Mountain, OK?:laugh:


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

Wait! Back up! Correction!

I was in error and would never wanna B misleading. As usual, I got 2 optimistic 

Gold shield came back. I then, simply followed Betty's other steps for downloading new NF one and it's little friends. At which point the 66 hotfix installed. Now we just need to do the same with the 65 fix for NF 2.....I just mailed her and will pasted; sorry I spoke 2 soon!!!!!
_____________________________________________

Hi, again, Betty,

OK, I installed fresh Net framework 1 and its little friends and the 66 hotfix installed.

Now the 65 hotfix remains hovering.

i look forward to your now helping me put that one right. Do I assume I should uninstall NF 2 using the uninstalled cleanup tool???

Not 4 nuthing, 
Betty, but some of these hotfixes not so hot, knows wut I mean? lol.

Thanks so much,
Jill


----------



## alihamilton (Sep 4, 2005)

Thanks for sharing Betty's solution to the problem....I have been fighting with this since yesterday and it is now sorted! :grin:


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

alihamilton said:


> Thanks for sharing Betty's solution to the problem....I have been fighting with this since yesterday and it is now sorted! :grin:



OK now we gotta take up a collection and get Betty a Corvette, right?

After, that is, I get mine.:laugh:


----------



## alihamilton (Sep 4, 2005)

Definite thanks to Betty but none to Microsoft....we should not have had this hassle in the first place! Funnily enough my HP desktop had no problems installing the update and both computers are running Microsoft.NET Framework Version 1.1. It was my Dell laptop that had difficulties.


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

alihamilton said:


> Definite thanks to Betty but none to Microsoft....we should not have had this hassle in the first place! Funnily enough my HP desktop had no problems installing the update and both computers are running Microsoft.NET Framework Version 1.1. It was my Dell laptop that had difficulties.


Boy.....did that exquisite refinement nail it???????!!!!!! OMG, totally!

NOW..we will take up the collection for YOU!!!!!:wave:

But, while, being discerning, I have zero illusions about MS and every juncture in its shameful history.....corporations comprise individuals...and, I have come to.....we must always respond to those AS individuals.


So, given all that.....wut we should really do is take up collection and get Betty a *MAC.* :laugh: Ok, that was little sick joke.

Finale at me 
End, at least:

OK emails take way 2 long; it was obvious wut I hadeto do to get the second fix 2 nstall. I did all that and now..... OVAH.ray:

I am pasting my final mail to MS Betty.....so she does not have 2 bother answering the one before before I just went ahead. I also linker her 2 this thread and tld her we R getting her a MAC.:laugh:
__________________________________________________

Final Missive to Microsoft Betty;

Hi again!

Well, it was obvious to me wut I needed to do to allow the 65 hotfix to install, so I got new copy of cute little installer cleanup tool....dumped NF2, downloaded fresh copy for my system, SP2, 86, ran it.....it installed, I rebooted, hit little gold shield and bingo, 65 installed and asked me 2 reboot.

Now everything fine. Until, of course the next hotfix mess, hah.

And Betty, I also posted some of this correspondence on a tech site I belong to, given I saw someone had already posted he was being confronted with the issue; the site is TSF, I will paste a link below, Someone else has already employed the fixes U mailed me fixes....and soon, millions more will. Since the whole world is having this little problem, right?


We have also decided to take up a collection....and get Betty....a MAC.

Little joke, Betty....U gotta find the funny.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f112/latest-net-framework-security-update-wont-install-166890.html

Thank U, Betty, this case....is now CLOSED!!!!!!!

Jill (et.al.)

Cuse me....I was posting the above and even before I was able to edit.....this thread was marked solved. Forget, gazilions of people R clearly having this problem.

Is there starving, angry bird circling above waiting to swoop down?
Wut??????:4-dontkno

PS POST....WILL GET MUSHED WIth THE ABOVE, no doubt....clarity is the goal I WOULD think, not formulaeic form efficiency, yes?

PS post:

For anyone with this NET fixeds won't insall problem---just Googled and C it all over the net, now... OMG---- & employing MS Betty's fix steps.....when finished, pls employ a decent reg cleaner, i.e. CCleaner reg component.

U will find a gazillion uninstaller residues in yr registry.....and we need 2 keep our registry clean and happy, yes?
:wave:

*************************************************

(Living in a classy building here in NYC, we wouldn't even have a compactoer for actual garbage.....forget posts. Just an observation.)

Now, another PS:

another leetle pricetag in this issue I just discovered and will paste visuals for: the drive on whiuch I have addressed all this....will update Luci, the backup drive in a couple of days.....now has almost TWO LESS GBS.....THAN BEFORE I REPAIRED THE MESS!!!!!!! THIS IS NO SMALL THING, ok? 

Before repair, Jiklly my main drive was 86% free. Now, she is 84% free. though perhaps not 2 whlle GBs....given Windows rounds things out so the 86% might have bene closer 2 85%. Anyone's head spinning yet? Well that's OK....cause so r these HDDs!!!!:grin:

I right off got why: cause in order to repair this mess, I had to first use cutie pie uninstaller cleanup tool to get rid of orignal Net framework 1.....and then 2. The two which was originally installed, was built on my one and not the whole file. I am almost positive. the new file.....for NF 2.....was the whlole file. Huge. Just downloading the NF 2 installer file via warpspeed broadband took serious time. my original NF2 was far smaller file!:sigh:

The cutie pie uninstaller cleaup thingy is only 1/3 of a MB.

I call this newly discovered pricetag *Gobble, Gobble*.

And now that I have discovered this, I resent it.

Visuals:


















****************************************************
This compacting thingy....is like
1) Old FAX machines pre plainpaper option, employing infinite roll of paper. U can get those for $.43 on ebay. Why nobody wants them....is obvious.

2) a reference book/booklet printed on a roll of paper with no actual pages, forget discernible CHAPTERS.


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

*Re: [SOLVED] Latest Net Framework security update won't install.*

****************************************************
No way is this solved. This is two things: 1) Murphy's Law, and 2) the famous Al Pacino line from Godfather 3 re "Just when I thought I was out....."

Interesting that I had zero problem with my laptop which runs XP Home.

Iust wrote Betty mail I nevah expected I would have 2 write... and will paste:

O Betty.......

I regret to report that when I came home earlier and booted my desktop.....there was a new little gold shield on W taskbar. It spoke. The little gold shield. It said, "Hellooo, Sucker!!" 

It had, I think, 4 hotfixes, maybe 5....INCLUDING, Betty, THE TWO WHOSE INSTALLATION I THOUGHT WE HAD ACCOMPLISHED, 65 & 66.
Everything installed except AGAIN.......THE 65. WHICH ALL INDIC ATIONS IMPLIED IT FINALLY had the other day! 

Now, I am getting really discouraged here, Betty; I know full well no part of this is your doing and U R here to help me and other near suicidal from hotfix hell humans.

I am attaching a screenie. Does Warren Buffet endure this, Betty?

Thank U,
Jill
________________________________________

PS, it appears the infinite roll of thermal paper thingy has been found Less Than! If so.....O, Goody.

Just saw again a post above from Kinbard with the fully realized new avata,r asking the author of this thread if he were trying to MIGRATE UP TO NF 3???

This instantly triggered erruption of the kind of laughter people sometimes get put in straitjackets for.

Given....the essence of the migrating in question....too closely resembles lemmings blindly migrating..... to the sea.

"Migrating up".....my petutie. OK, is a petutie somethng like a bippy?
And how, precisely do U spell those?:1angel:
***************************************
Nooo, the thermal paper roll thingy still in place with small improvement: the edit window time has now been programmed to respond to the last post rather than the initial one.


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

*Re: [SOLVED] Latest Net Framework security update won't install.*

********************************************

OMG, I plead NO CONTEST. This has not been the best day evah, I just saws frog desktop, not koala....and God laughed and was like, *Ü total <twibat>...
C the FROG? U r booted into Luci!* Pasting actual, final Bettymail.....I feel terrible.
____________________________________________

Wait! Betty!

My Bad!

I just realized, the new hotfix mess....is only because I accidentally booted into my backup drive!

I am so sorry; pls disregard previous mail.....I just need to repeat the steps in this drive before I do an incremental backup from main drive using XXclone.

Pls forgive me, I had company and lost focus booting, I am sooo sorry.

Jill


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

*Re: [SOLVED] Latest Net Framework security update won't install.*

I luv Betty.

I am sure it is part of the orientation of all MS techies.....but the way adorable Betty reiterates the contents of ones last mail when she responds....is just sooo cute!!!!!

I juast asked her to link me to someone to whom I can commend her......makes me so happy just to think about it; it is wut I do. Told her everything just perfect now in both drives only because of Betty.

Note....in this literal reiteration for clarity thingy.....shes uses the words, "hotifix mess." Cause I did. I just got huge kick out of this, OK? And I know they c an't do actual humor.,...but I can feel she is enjoying that I bring that.

Also told her they should put that Installer cleanup thingy....in every OS they make. It is magic. Opens, highlite, one click....Gone/OVAH.

I think it's the only good thing they have ever written.:wink:
Pasting:

Dear Jill, 

Thank you for taking the time for reply. I appreciated your effort and time on this issue. 

From your email, I understand that you could have resolved the original issue. However, the new hotfix mess because you accidentally booted into the backup drive. You just need to repeat the steps in this drive before you do an incremental backup from main drive using XXclone. In addition, you had company and lost focus booting. I fully understand the inconvenience you have encountered. 


At this time, please take your time and work on this issue at your earliest convenience. If anything is unclear or if there is anything I can do for you regarding this case, please feel free to let me know. I will follow up with you as soon as possible. Please be sure that I will be glad to help you at anytime. 

Here, to make sure the current status and do better to help you resolve this issue directly, we can go the Windows Update site to scan. If the site doesn't list any updates to install, it means the current system is secure with all necessary updates installed and no troubleshooting is needed. If the site lists any updates to install, please follow the instruction to download and install it.


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

*Re: [SOLVED] Latest Net Framework security update won't install.*

Betty=Best.

Here R more, unsolicited helpful hints from Microsoft Betty! Incuding troubleshooting intevitable hoftix hells! Cept we all know them....and the help thingy in XP is basically a waste and also takes up way 2 much room.
*****************************************
Dear Jill, 

Thank you for your reply. I appreciated your effort on this issue. 

From your latest message, I understand that our issue was resolved and everything in the desktop is perfect now. In addition, you would like to a link to someone you can commend. Here, I would like to tell you that You can send feedback to Microsoft Management at [email protected] or directly to my manager, Roger Yuan at [email protected]. Given the current status, to make sure all the updates have installed on the computer, I suggest we can go to the Windows Update website to scan. If the site doesn't list any updates to install, it means the current system is secure with all necessary updates installed and no troubleshooting is needed. It also means the all updates have installed successfully on the computer. 

At this time, Thank you for your effort and time on this issue, I also appreciate your understanding and patience on this case. If you have any question about this case or if there is anything I can do for you regarding this case, please feel free let me know, I will try my best to help. 

If you have no further questions at this time, I will be closing this case as resolved. If you need my further assistance regarding this case or if you have any concerns about my service, please write back to [email protected] and we will follow up with you as soon as possible. Please remember to include the case ID number in the email subject heading written as follows: Case ID SRX1039226811. We believe this will leave you very satisfied with our overall services and if not, please don't hesitate to let us know. It is my pleasure to be of assistance.

In the future, if you have any technical questions or concerns with Windows Update, you are welcome to contact us and we will follow up as soon as possible. To create a new service request, go to http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx and click the link "Select a product to view your assisted support options". 

At the same time, I would like to share some tips with you on troubleshooting the Windows Update issues. Thank you for your interest.

Usually, we go to the Windows Update website (Open a window of the Internet, click Tools, click Windows Update) to check for the available updates and install them. If unexpected error occurs, we can try to use the suggestions provided by Windows Update Troubleshooter. We can click "Help and Support" in the left pane of the Windows Update site, and then choose the Windows Update Troubleshooter in the right pane. 

Also, we can search for the related Microsoft Knowledge Base article via Microsoft Support website: 

http://www.support.microsoft.com/search/?adv=1

We need to type the keywords in the box after “For” and select the proper choices after each item. For example, after “Search Product”, we can choose “Windows Update”.

In the future, if you experience any issues regarding our products, you are also welcome to open up new service requests and we will respond as soon as possible. For your reference, I have included the link: http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=fh;en-us;incidentsubmit

It was a pleasure working with you. Have a nice day.

Best Regards,

Betty He

[email protected]

Microsoft Windows Update Support Professional


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

*Re: [SOLVED] Latest Net Framework security update won't install.*

Finale pasting; I copied Betty in this mail to her Supervisor. Wut a privilege for me.

By the way, I have also come to.....we earn the right to rail against the disgusting.....via the privilege & joy of celebrating the opposite. It nourishes our soul. Apolitical expressions of luv.
__________________________________________________

Dear Roger Yuan, 

Please allow me the privilege of sharing how deeply impressed I am with your Betty He and all she represents.

I was recently lucky enough to get her after emailing an issue with two recent hotfixes which refused to install in my desktop running XP Pro....an issue many are enduring, as I have also pasted all her mails into a thread on my tech site, TSF.

Betty is brilliant, personable, focused, thorough and clear as a bell. She reiterates the important elements in each mail, addresses each brilliantly & efficiently. She is the ultimate paradigm for anyone in her profession. You should clone Betty; I recommend XXclone. (Little joke.)

She does Microsoft proud.......and others on my tech site.....who have had this problem with recent hoftixes for NET Framework have now harvested her brilliance in this, I am sure agree.

Please buy Betty a Corvette. Give her a raise....sumthing.

Thanks for your time, Mr. Yuan,
Jill Morris


----------



## Mark1864 (Apr 4, 2006)

*Re: [NOT SOLVED ACTUALLY] Latest Net Framework security update won't install.*

Thanks for your help *Ariesjill* & *kinbard*, but this .NET Framework issue is not solved for me yet! In fact, it seems to be getting worse!:sigh:

Yes I download and ran the WINDOWS INSTALLER CLEAN UP utility and removed the reference to .NET Framework 1.1. No problem.
I then downloaded and saved the three application files to my C drive :-

1: Microsoft .NET Framework Version 1.1 Redistributable Package.

2: Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 Service Pack 1.

3: Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework, Version 1.1 Service Pack 1 (KB928366).


Thus I opened the first and the Microsoft.Net Framework 1.1 package was successfully installed. 

Now this is where my problems start - because moving onto (2) and running the Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 Service Pack 1 application, I get the message "The feature you are trying to run is on a network resource that is unavailable. Enter an alternate path to a folder containing the installation package *tmp36.tmp* in the box below."
But just where is this *tmp36.tmp*?

After a number of retries and as suggested in other forums - removing & re-adding everything with .NET in the name from add/remove programs (http://www.microsoft.com/communitie...=microsoft.public.windowsupdate&lang=en&cr=US) - things have got much worse for me now. Upon opening the Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 Service Pack 1 application, I now get the message "SL25.tmp has encountered a problem and needs to close". So I don't even get as far as the tmp36.tmp issue now?? 

And my iTunes & Quick Time player won't now open either!! Doh!:4-dontkno

Any help, still most welcome!!ray:


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

Well, Mark, this is little above my pay grade.

I can only share, the way I did it was first use the MS unstaller cleanup thingy and then, I ONLY downloaded the (in my case) 2 NET framewords retistributables.

Important: I did this individually and with no patcheds.

First, makes sure U have chosen the one right for your system re platform.

Next, Mark, *U need to REBOOT AFTER DELETION.* I din even download the installation file on my desktop after deletion, I downloaded it after I deleted and REBOOTED.

If your downloaded patch is still hovering.....meaning the gold shield is on yr W taskbar.....there is no need to download a fresh one.

Pls try the above.....be deliberate.

My take is U are simply missing the rebooting after using the installer cleanup utiloity. But I could be wrong. The netkwork tingy does elude me, I will confess.

Pls give this a shot & report back. We will cross our fingers.
this will get done.....relax, deep breath.


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

hi Again, Beleaguered Mark,

Again U must reboot your system after using the installer cleanup magic tool. From Betty's first mail as posted early in this thread:

*
1. Click Start -> (All) Programs->Windows Installer Clean Up. 

2. See if you can find .NET Framework software. If so, remove it.

3. Restart the computer and see if the issue still exists.*
_______________________________________________

Very easy and understandable 2 feel overwhelmend/helpless in these things, been there, done that, have the T shirt.....will B there again....though it's diminishing. Invest in that you will fix this, start over, do one step at a time....but the rebooting thingy crucial.

If next repair attempt including THE REBOOT doesn't work, in last mail, Betty also put link to the hotix hell team. I will nows find it. If you write them and include a clear and full description of your problems....l.if you build that, they will come. OK, little joke. Here is it is:
_
In the future, if you have any technical questions or concerns with Windows Update, you are welcome to contact us and we will follow up as soon as possible. To create a new service request, go to http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx and click the link "Select a product to view your assisted support options". _


It's their shamefully flawed software, and their mandate to support it, right? And those hired to do the mop and broom stufff.....I think are more like Betty than not.

pls report your progress so we can all learn.


----------



## Mark1864 (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks for responding *Ariesjill*.

Yes I did the reboot after deletion and followed all of Betty's instructions repeatedly.
In fact I followed your advice here on Tech Support Forums, plus methods posted at http://www.codesecurely.org/archive/2007/07/10/patch-tuesday-blues.aspx and also methods posted at http://www.microsoft.com/communitie...=microsoft.public.windowsupdate&lang=en&cr=US.

Reading the forums, it seems each method works for ~ 80% of posters, but sadly I'm one of the ~ 20% where nothing seems to work. :4-dontkno

Never mind, I'll keep on "trying things" and check out that microsoft support link you mentioned. And yes, hopefully I will be able to post the eventual solution to this problem!! 

*PS;* _At least I sorted out my iTunes issue, thanks to nappymonster at_ http://www.techsupportforum.com/f10/itunes-and-amp-quicktime-wont-load-167677.html


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

Mark1864 said:


> Thanks for responding *Ariesjill*.
> 
> Yes I did the reboot after deletion and followed all of Betty's instructions repeatedly.
> In fact I followed your advice here on Tech Support Forums, plus methods posted at http://www.codesecurely.org/archive/2007/07/10/patch-tuesday-blues.aspx and also methods posted at http://www.microsoft.com/communitie...=microsoft.public.windowsupdate&lang=en&cr=US.
> ...


O deah....Mark, it's GREMLINS. I am so sorry.....when it rains it pours itunes. Which at least, it is now doing again, right? C? Progress!

OK, instead of doing infinite isomteric struggle.....again, Mark, now... LET THEM DEAL WITH IT. Use the link, send an email with bullets in the margin. U will hear from them. I promise. 

Adopt new mindset: this is NOT MY PROBLEM, OK? This is their problem; the mop and broom update hell team, Betty et al...get paid to help with this!

LET THEM.

If they had ever written a decent OS....we know the potential exists, right?.....not only would we not need triple digit hotfixes.....we wouldn't need a whole team to fix the hotfixes!!!!! This is some HBO Comedy of Errors Special! Is wut it is.

LET THEM. Mark, the minute you write the mail and hit send.....you will loose 100 pounds of misery.....DELEGATE!!!!!!!!!!

There is a time to do " if U want it done right U gotta do it yourself" (I do that mostly) and there is a time to *DELEGATE*.

Pls now go thru door NUMBER TWOOOOOOOOO! U deserve it. They don't pay Betty & her colleagues cause the have a big heart, OK?


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

Totally unexpected addendum, just found:

Dear Jill, 

Thank you for taking the time to send us feedback regarding your support experience with our support professional. Our primary goal at Microsoft is that our customers are very satisfied with the support they receive. I am pleased to read that we have met that goal in your case. We will try our best to make sure all of your future contacts with Microsoft Technical Support are as equally positive.

Please continue to keep us informed as to how we are doing on any future support needs you may have. Thank you for using Microsoft products! 

Sincerely,

Roger Yuan 

Team Lead 

Windows Update Online Support

From: Jill (deleted my email address as if everyone doesn't already know it.)
Sent: Saturday, July 14, 2007 8:36 PM
To: Roger Yuan (MS)
Cc: Betty He (MS)
Subject: Re Betty He

Dear Roger Yuan, (etc.)
-_________________________________________________
Would it not B amazing.....if their software and corporate practices were even 100th as wonderful as their support personnel?:sigh:
Would have worldwide impact, yes?

O wait! I am going 2 link Roger 2 this thread! Mark's heroic solitary struggle will make him weep! Thenn.....maybe he will send, the link to Bill. To the extent he is even there at this polint. No....send it to the head architect of VISTA! :danraksmirk: 

oK, those R jokes, but I would relish the opportunity ....cause, "Scratch a bully;find a coward"; (bring it ON)....I am only small on the outside.

Now I will email him that and maybe ask him if he could hook Mark up! Ha.
*****************************************
OK I am pasting. We R all in this together; that is the privilege, that is the joy.
____________________________________________

Dear Roger Yuan:

What an unexpected pleasure hearing from you!

If I might, I would like to link you to a thread focusing on this hotfix hell issue on my tech site. You will see that having gone directly to MS, lucked out and found Betty, I pasted all the relevant mails. One poor & decent guy, Mark.....whom I earlier encouraged to contact your team directly, is suffering, Mr. Yuan.

You will see, at the end of page two, I have pasted your lovely mail, arrived at that I would send you this link, and re Mark in particular.

Latest Net Framework security update won't install. - Tech Support Forum 

Bless you, Mr. Yuan....and my comments about MS's OSes versus the stunning quality of you support geniuses....are heartfelt as I am sure is clear.


Jill


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

Tues follow up to Mark:

Mark....clearly, MS as a corporate milieu, is very rigid re protocols. I doubt if either Betty or her fab superior has the option to B proactive and initiate contact with a client.

Even though I am sure they would luv to.

So......those who celebrate askng "for directions" r the secure, healthy humans; those not having this option often the most insecure....and should world their way out of that prison.

Factoring that in....I again encourage U to employ the link tto the mop & broom update fix team.

So U can put all this right and put it behind U and move on.

They will help you do this....and with impressive acuity & skill. It will get done. 

Again, they have these esoteric & gifted teams.....simply because if they did not, they would need to build a moat around corporate headquarters and also surround the building with private company of green berets wielding rocket launchers.....to fend off assaults.:grin:


----------



## Mark1864 (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks for your posts & continuing concern *Ariesjill*.

Sorry for the delay in responding, but my McAfee Spamkiller is now treating every e-mail I get as spam - and not allowing my OUTLOOK e-mail program to receive anything. (Yes I really do have the gremlins now don't I?? :sigh

But anyway, yes I contacted Microsoft e-mail support as per your link and I've finally managed to find their reply, "hidden away" in my McAfee Spamkiller folder. Obviously *Ariesjill* you have good contacts at Microsoft, because they've basically told me to "get lost" and telephone their helpline ($$$) or search their knowledge base and newsgroups.

So the "hunt for a solution" goes on! :4-dontkno


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

Mark1864 said:


> Thanks for your posts & continuing concern *Ariesjill*.
> 
> Sorry for the delay in responding, but my McAfee Spamkiller is now treating every e-mail I get as spam - and not allowing my OUTLOOK e-mail program to receive anything. (Yes I really do have the gremlins now don't I?? :sigh
> 
> ...


OK, well this is disgusing. I have no contacts at MS....I just put left foot in front of right foot and hang in.

Don't U dare call or spend money. Sumthin is wrong. *I am assuming U used the link Betty supied to the update emergency room team???*Wut I will do in case it might help, is send your post to Betty and her lovely supervisor.

Universe is sending the gremlims maybe 2 help U learn tenacity and petience and like that. Why stuff works that way....the lessons in ife...I do not know, OK? but I observe it does.

Also, sounds as if U might try 2 reconfigure yr spam settings. One of the many reasons I chedris the unique essentials in free AOL 9.0 optimized (remember, not m,y ISP; I have broadband) opt...forget the carousel and filing cabinet & one click fixes....I use nothing I do not need.....is, their spam settings R so perfectly & intgelligently configurable. Now, I use it with Firefox of course.

And AOL once offered free McAfee......like 3 years ago....not long after I started using it when I still had dialup and it was not free.....and as I expected, I found it almost as nauseating as Symantec/Norton. Big glut/hog/....performance not half as good as many freewares......I think U could do way better. Only my experienced/opinion.
Hang on......giving up is NOT AN OPTION, OK?
*******************************************
Edit: I will now past the mail I just wrote 2w the3m. Alkso, U might try to go to MS update help....look thru the data carefully and try again that way....using another link. I can't remember how I did this originally....which is sad, right? 

I don't get why, if U used Bedtty's link it did not take you to the Team.
________________________________________________

Latest Net Framework security update won't install. - Page 2 - Tech Support Forum 

O please, Betty & her lovely Team Head.....can U suggest something I can post to help this poor guy who, as U will see FROM THE END OF PAGE TWO VIA ABOVE LINK, just posted he used Betty's link to your team and had a problem with it re the reply which was not from a skilled team MEMBER?

I would be so grateful....and obviously, so would he.

Thanks so much,
Jill Morris


______________________________________________


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

OK, Hi again, Mark.

I tried to replicate the steps I took which led me 2 Betty.

It's about logic and following the dots on each page.

I am pasting 3 links--there are some interim ones U will B able to figure out.....starting with where I began link....U must, of course, let them use Gen advantage 2 validate yr OS......follow the dots and U end up with a page via which U can email them your problem, with the usual fields.

No pont in using the last one, as they have to read YOUR OS in YOUR system, right?

http://www.update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/default.aspx?ln=en-us

http://support.microsoft.com/contactussupport/?ws=support

https://support.microsoft.com/contactus2/emailcontact.aspx?scid=sw;en;1214&ws=support

It was after getting to and using the email fields page I ended up at.....that I heard from Betty some days later.....obviously, they R swamped.

Start with the first link....examine each page as it opens, FIND THE RIGHT NEXT thing 2 click on.... and C if U end up with the email page. 

Make sure you choose the update thingy in the appropriate field....not XP. I think I made that mistake originally I think...and had to go back and get it right. But hey, it's life, right?

Could they make all this simpler? Is the bear's loo in the forest?:laugh: But given the vast array and number of issues with their stuff.....well, it is wut it is.

HANG IN. Is this like *Makin the Band 4*???????? A LOT.:1angel: Power corrupts. Be it MS or Diddy. but the MS mop & broom hotfix fix team is amazing. Keep the faith. But not Hill. Unless u like her.:grin:
_____________________________________
Edit: I justy tried 2 use the links I pasted....and it appears U might B able to just use the last one, the email field page. But I am not sure if it would work from your system. But it might.


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

Hi again, Mark.....hope this is not wrong thing 2 post....cause I am still convinced U should hang in and contact live fix the fixt it team at MS.....but out of frustration, I just Googled... and found this:

http://blogs.msdn.com/astebner/archive/2005/09/15/468147.aspx
Do I understand it? Is Paris Hilton an interesting person?

But thought I would post it anyhow. I dunno.....it worked perfectly for me....the installer cleanup thingy and ensuing steps....and I even kept it. The thingy. 

But if U hang in with the quiet premise that they R there...highy specialized.....to help Mark, that's YOU.... and they will.....U will make contact. They R terrestrial. If at first U don't succeed......:wave:

Relatedly, kinda, I must stop reading threads in this security forum. OMG....makes me very nervous.....then I am like, "U nevah had anythng like these sickening things, Jill, but everyone does, it appears....so it is just a matter of time!!!!"

But I am not in denial about this being paranoid to some degree given I am intelligently protected. But I assumed everyone was.

Soon....MS will merge with Johnson & Johnson and their little gold shield icon will B changed to a case of bandaids. Or merge with a joint compound company.

Yes! That's it! The second one. *MS OSes=drywall; MAC=wire lath & plaster. *:sigh:

Pls keep us up 2 speed.:wave:


----------



## Mark1864 (Apr 4, 2006)

Hey thanks for that link *Ariesjill* (https://support.microsoft.com/contactus2/emailcontact.aspx?scid=sw;en;1214&ws=support)

No I hadn't used that contact form page previously, but hey guess what *Ariesjill* - I'VE NO NEED TO NOW!!:smile::smile::smile::smile::smile:

Because you've only gone and solved all my problems *Ariesjill*! ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:

What a brilliant "google" *Ariesjill*, because bingo - http://blogs.msdn.com/astebner/archive/2005/09/15/468147.aspx is the MISSING LINK.:grin:

Yes, according to Aaron Stebner, these *.tmp *patch files were the little devils that were creating all my problems. Thus I downloaded his .NET FRAMEWORK CLEANUP TOOL and ran it twice. (_Now unlike Microsoft's Windows Installer Cleanup utility, this tool really did clear my system of .NET FRAMEWORK software!_) I then went to the Microsoft Update page and downloaded .NET Framework 1.1 & 2.0. Fine so far - no problem.
Then it was time to retry to install the "dreaded" KB928366 & KB928365 updates. And BINGO - both updates installed *successfully!!* :laugh::laugh: (Yes - no need for Betty's downloads - updated successfully straight from the Microsoft update page!)

Oh and my PAINT.NET is working once again (reinstalled it fine - no problem) as well as my e-mail.

So once again, thanks *Ariesjill* - for hanging in there! Great detective work! What a relief! You're a good person!!:1angel::1angel::1angel::wave:

*THANKS TO ARIESJILL - THIS THREAD IS SOLVED!!*


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

Wut????????????????

ok....WUTEVER HAPPENED....OF COURSE...I care, I hang in....BUT SOME OF THIS WAS ACCIDENT....I sensed, but did not know 4 sure, forget also do not understand that page I found.....but sure glad U do.

But all's well that ends well.

Google=GOD.ray:
****************************
PS....Sorry, I am still upset that MS did not respond 2 U....unless U did not enter"üpdates"in one of the fields.....and I would still like 2 know why"U din get a ive team member as U should have.

Virgo rising.....loose threads, HATE THOSE. In a (LITERAL)THREAD!:laugh:


----------

